# [EVDL] BMS Selection, web site & book! (was: Alternator Regen efficiency)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The question "Best BMS?" is a lot like the question "Best wine?". ;-)

There is an excellent resource for comparing the available BMS 
systems on Davide's Elithion web site:
http://liionbms.com/php/bms_options.php

Amazingly, it has every BMS available listed, classified, and 
compared. There are a ton of them to choose from.

I wasn't aware until I visited the site just now to answer 
this question, but Davide' has written a book on the subject which is 
for sale on his site:
http://book.liionbms.com/

Bill D.

>I just bought the www.ebay.com numbe 170634990590 74' Karmann Ghia 
>for conversion. Need to decide on a Lithium BMS. What is the best one?
>
>Best regards,
>mark

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

